# XM Buzzing



## CaptJason (Jun 3, 2004)

I just installed an XM radio on a 2008 Jetta using the Aux input jack in the glovebox. The thing is making this awful buzzing noise or steady hight pitched tone whenever it's on. The owners manual says don't use 12v power to it if this is happening. Which is dumb because I have to use 12v power with the satelite radio. Any suggestions?? I can't use the FM transmitter because it doesn't work hardly at all. Anyone ever hear of some kind of filter?
Thanks, Jason


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: XM Buzzing (CaptJason)*

you can use a line filter (the type you buy at radio shack), it may solve your issue
but most likely the its the fact that the radio is sensitive to audio noise thru the audio input jack
what radio do you have in your car?
do you have Navigation?


----------



## CaptJason (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: XM Buzzing ([email protected])*

I have the standard radio that comes with the Jetta "S" model so no navigation on my car. I'll mess around with it tonight and see what happens. Thanks for your help.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: XM Buzzing (CaptJason)*

just buy a ground loop isolator at radio shack. It will take care of the problem.


----------

